# Chicken death



## DE HOWERY (Oct 25, 2017)

We have 2 Ameraucanas (5-6mos old)1 black THELMA, 1 blue Louise. Louise died and what she did before she died...She was very active- flying and the whole thing- then she stopped and started to slowly walked everywhere (her balance slightly off). Then she would stop and stare off into space as if she saw something in the far distance. She had diarrhea but no blood or worms and it was not green-finally stopped eating with vigor and just sat under the bushes. She died. We checked her over as thoroughly as possible and did not find anything that might be suspect. THELMA who had digestive problems when younger (2-3 mos) could not properly pass her food. Her craw was always full and we would massage it to get the food down thru her system. When we finally took both of them & our Poland (Henny penny) out of the teenage corral and let out with the rest of the girls(our chickens are free range in our yard) THELMA got magically better in about 2 days, her craw shrank and she was eating fine and passing good solid scat..they have been out on their own with the rest of the flock for at least 2-3 mos.).Louise died about 2 weeks ago ...About 3 days ago THELMA started showing the same signs as Louise. She does not have diarrhea,bloody stools or worms and she is still eating BUT she walks really slow now and keeps under the bushes. I do not see any discharges anywhere on her body, she was walking with ruffled feathers a few days ago but it was really cold, she is not now. Our Poland who was with them the whole time in the teenage corral does not show any of these signs and neither do any of the adult girls in the flock. So that leads me to believe this is not a transmitted disease????? I HOPE ! Does anyone have any idea of what this could be I really don't want to loose Thelma too. ???? You can email me [email protected] because I am really looking for an answer before it's too late.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. Sorry about Louise. With Thelma I would immediately treat for cocci with corid , and worm. Cocci is always my first guess and frequently the cause. On the first day, offer her teaspoons of the treated water to get some in her immediatèly. Cocci does not have to have blood in it. Products you buy are most likely labeled for cows or pigs. I use a very slightly rounded teaspoon of corid per gallon. Treat the òthers too. 

Make them all a bowl of chicken mash- crumbles dissolved in water with the consistency of oatmeal. Offer a bowl every day. Thelma needs treatment immediatèly. I use Valbazen as a worker and I buy from Amazon. 

Louise could have from cocci as well. Keep posting on how she's doing.


----------



## DE HOWERY (Oct 25, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Hi. Sorry about Louise. With Thelma I would immediately treat for cocci with corid , and worm. Cocci is always my first guess and frequently the cause. On the first day, offer her teaspoons of the treated water to get some in her immediatèly. Cocci does not have to have blood in it. Products you buy are most likely labeled for cows or pigs. I use a very slightly rounded teaspoon of corid per gallon. Treat the òthers too.
> 
> Make them all a bowl of chicken mash- crumbles dissolved in water with the consistency of oatmeal. Offer a bowl every day. Thelma needs treatment immediatèly. I use Valbazen as a worker and I buy from Amazon.
> 
> Louise could have from cocci as well. Keep posting on how she's doing.


after Louise died I put the medication corid for coccidiosis in the water 3 days for the entire group. Should I just get an eye dropper and dose THELMA . Do you think I should do that again now? What is Valbazen as a worker? Thank you for the input.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm sorry I have little to add. If she has no discharges/odd colored poop etc. Has she started laying yet? If so, is she egg bound? pumping her tail up and down?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Valbazen is a wormer. Dosage is 1/2cc given orally, repeated again in 10 days.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

By dropper I meant when it's day 1 and the bird is sick, one may have to get the med in them to start off by using a dropper or teaspoon. If they don't drink they are not getting the med.

I'm glad you treated everyone.


----------



## DE HOWERY (Oct 25, 2017)

boskelli1571 said:


> I'm sorry I have little to add. If she has no discharges/odd colored poop etc. Has she started laying yet? If so, is she egg bound? pumping her tail up and down?


She hasn't started laying yet, I have not seen any tail pumping. I decided to go back and dose her again with the corid, I understand I do this 3 days in a row? Also later this week I will worm her and the rest of the flock. Thanks for responding !


----------



## DE HOWERY (Oct 25, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> By dropper I meant when it's day 1 and the bird is sick, one may have to get the med in them to start off by using a dropper or teaspoon. If they don't drink they are not getting the med.
> 
> I'm glad you treated everyone.


Decided to go back in and treat her one more time myself to be sure she "drinks the coolaid" . She did look allot better today but so did Louise one several occasions.


----------



## DE HOWERY (Oct 25, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Valbazen is a wormer. Dosage is 1/2cc given orally, repeated again in 10 days.


Thank you now I know what to get.


----------

